# You know you're using Ne when....



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

......................


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

You are reading this thread and... Oooh! Look at all those dots in a row! I wonder what they're lining up for. Is it a FIFO or LIFO structure?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

...in the 7th or 8th spot like me because you can't think of one way in which you use Ne  (dammit)


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

...when your middle name is tangent.

...when you always ruin the end of movies/series for your friends, as you have spent the entire time vomitting connections & endless hypothesis on them instead of actually just enjoying the suspense and paying attention to what is/was going on(for one of the scenarios you have deemed very likely is the true outcome). 

...when you argue that limits are illusions. Potential knows no restrictions. So you're puzzled when people try to tell you that humans will never find ways to travel from Death to Life and Life to Death. 

...when doing a math problem, you ignore the instructions and come up with your own complicated ways of solving it, making the "official method" seem like a shortcut in contrast. 

...when you can't stop yourself from complexifying everything, making your explanations real "pains in the arse".

...when you compare music to neurons. 

...when you always spell "way" with an "S" at the end.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

You know you're using Ne when you put tons of work into coming up with a grand, elaborate plan, only to ditch it at the drop of a hat when some better idea pops into your head, leaving the J's scratching their heads in confusion.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Nymma said:


> ...when your middle name is tangent.
> 
> ...when you always ruin the end of movies/series for your friends, as you have spent the entire time vomitting connections & endless hypothesis on them instead of actually just enjoying the suspense and paying attention to what is/was going on(for one of the scenarios you have deemed very likely is the true outcome).
> 
> ...


Lol! These are great! Spot on!

You know you're using Ne when you hop in the shower, tell yourself you're going to figure something out. Half an hour later you're somehow thinking about yo-yos or nargles from Harry Potter or something completely unrelated, and you haven't even lathered yet :O


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

You also know you're using Ne when you want to call one of your kids Bavarius Maximus or something just cause it sounds awesome.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

You know you're using Ne when:

... you improvise "plans/strategies."

... jump between seemingly unrelated thoughts/ideas in a way that makes it seem like they naturally fit together.

... your ideas GET meshed together (passive) as if they were made of wet clay.
(bonus: ... when you relate ideas to wet clay)

... you realize connections as you say them out loud, but it still sounds like you had it all thought out before you said it 

... you start to see where your "plans" are going mid-way through them.

... you execute a strategy and look back on it like "whoa, how did I KNOW to do it that way?"


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> ......................


....when you look for a hidden message in the dots and around the dots, skim the rest of the thread, then keep this tab open but go to at least 3 of the other 7-20 tabs you have going before going back to this one.


----------



## Lozan (Mar 10, 2012)

When you see something and immediately and automatically come up with possible explanations.


----------



## Lozan (Mar 10, 2012)

Double post; sorry.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You know you use Ne when you love to go on many road-trips,


in your mind.

You know you use Ne when you can enjoy a good conversation or a stagnant (in one spot) experience far more than physical activities or adventures which take place all over the place.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

When I start worrying about the worst possible outcome (Inferior Ne)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

TaylorS said:


> When I start worrying about the worst possible outcome (Inferior Ne)


My turn to nitpick sort of, while asking rather than pointing something out. Would that be inferior Ni while inferior Ne would be _all kinds_ of random unrelated worst-case possibilitie*s*? *curious*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> My turn to nitpick sort of, while asking rather than pointing something out. Would that be inferior Ni while inferior Ne would be _all kinds_ of random unrelated worst-case possibilitie*s*? *curious*


That's what I was thinking. Not to say that Ne can't just focus on one possibility but I know my inferior Ni is worst-case-scenario when it shows up at this stage in its development.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

nevermore said:


> You know you're using Ne when you put tons of work into coming up with a grand, elaborate plan, only to ditch it at the drop of a hat when some better idea pops into your head, leaving the J's scratching their heads in confusion.


Ha! Good one! Except it doesn't always take a ton of work.

"But I never said we should do it, I just thought it was an interesting idea"


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

When you say random, ridiculous things in a serious way.. Just to watch how people react


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You know you use Ne when you see the world for what it could be, not for what it is (when the world the way it is is not good enough).

You know you use Ne when showing people new ways of thinking or viewing something genuinely excites you.

You know you use Ne when one way is not enough.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol Dictator said:


> You know you use Ne when one way is not enough.


You know you're using Ne when:

... only one _way of using_ Ne is not good enough.

... when you always know how to one-up someone in a discussion or debate 
(maybe this one is just an xNTP thing?)


----------



## liliki (Mar 16, 2012)

You know you're using Ne when...

You get asked a question and give at least 10 different theoretically possible answers, even though none of them will be practically useful.

You derail every conversation you ever took part in.

Every idea you have results in at least 2 more ideas being generated.

You liken this to the Hydra.

And then you think how the Hydra would make a great gourd dog.

You come up with 101 uses for a Hydra.

Use #1: Biting your worst enemies
Use #2: Draws hunky heroes to the area

You find coming up with uses for a brick is too easy, so you come up with 101 uses for empty space instead.

Use #1: Creating 101 uses for it
Use #2: A place to put your latest unfinished project.

You end up self-demonstrating the first 3 ways to know you're using Ne on this post.

And then come up with 2 more ideas.

You liken this to the Hydra.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

also...you know when you are Ne user when you have to write and to presentations while studying and keep yourself busy in the study material or otherwise your mind goes some place else.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest (Dec 26, 2010)

When you have trouble _not_ multitasking.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I find it funny that most of the posters in this thread are not Ne doms..... Just a thought.


And I don't think it's coincidence.... 



> ......... when you have a conversation that switches from topic to topic in a very short amount of time and you can't figure out where you started.


.....based on the principle illustrated here. Hence my more cheeky response on the first page :tongue:

You also know when:

-it would be exciting more than scary if "impossible" things happened to you, like if the objects in your room suddenly came to life 

-the metaphors you make for how your mind works end up making matters way more expansive, vague, and overall more interesting than before, thereby making your point

-anything really does mean _anything_, and to specify ruins the point entirely

("What point?" "Exactly....")

-you throw something from out in the left field and simply watch where it goes and tumbles from there

-you _know_ you'll stumble upon your solution(s) via gratuitous multitasking with the right stuff to combine

-everything you say is with the implicit disclaimer of "could be," "this is speculation but..." or "totally depends on the context," and so gets redundant to say everytime you speak 

-you're _still_ hesistant to reply to such a thread because no matter how many examples are added _there's still going to be something missing_ that Ne encompasses


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

When your mind moves so fast and so violently that if someone saw the inside of your mind they would go into a epileptic seizure.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

When you see a connection between a hippo and goggles.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

When your mind goes back and forth from experiencing reality to experiencing ideas. When you get bored and then all of a sudden decide you're going to write a book and spend an hour brainstorming the plot and characters and doing research knowing that you'll be spending the next 2 years writing an instant classic. Once you get to the actual writing of the first page you get stuck and say forget this then go into the kitchen to eat a bowl of cereal and turn on the tv.


----------

